# Hello from California



## boogmister (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello all thanks for so many ideas on what you have done on your haunted houses I have enjoyed looking through them. Hope I can use some of your ideas in my haunt.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello for the barn


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Boog


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## boogmister (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been looking around and trying to find a tread on 2 things maybe you can help direct me please. 1. a moving grave bed idea, and 2. a hanging man how to build. Thanks.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi! I know I've seen a how to on a moving grave, but I can't seem to find it. I'm sure if you search enough you'll find it. If I remember correctly, it involved using one of those toy moving balls with a tail that you see at novelty stores now and then. Oh yeah, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome !


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great to have you!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!



boogmister said:


> I've been looking around and trying to find a tread on 2 things maybe you can help direct me please. 1. a moving grave bed idea, and 2. a hanging man how to build. Thanks.


I had the same question before, click this link and you should have some ideas. Hope it helps!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17453


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

